# Grapple truck demo man wanted



## LightningLoader (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking for demo driver for grapple trucks. Needs CDL, willingness to travel, and good communication skills.


----------



## Ekka (Aug 2, 2006)

Yep, where abouts? Like where are you exactly?


----------



## CraneOp1 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Willing to Consider*

Please PM me, with your Phone # and details, if Toledo, Ohio driver location is O.K. with your operations.
Have Class B CDL 
Will give further info in PM or phone only.


----------



## LightningLoader (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry Ekka, you're too far away. We're located in Central FL. I don't know if you actualy have to live in central fl to do this job though. It may be possible to operate out of ohio. 

Demo driver basically travels all over the country to show the truck, and when not busy doing that (like in the dead of winter) would deliver trucks. The guy that has this position right now has diabetes and it's getting too hard to control when he's out on the road, so he wants to start staying local. We're looking to find and start training his replacement asap.


----------



## Groundie30 (Aug 29, 2006)

Just curious, I have a CDL A and live near central fla. How much does this job pay your talking about?


----------



## LightningLoader (Jan 5, 2007)

*position open again*

New guy we hired for this job was too scared of his wife to leave town and go out on the road. So, who's up for the job? 
Ride around the country (generally stay in warm zones, because no one wants to stand outside and watch a demonstration when it's snowing). Tell people the good word about Lightning Loaders and do tricks with the equipment. Our old demo man loved to pick up a foam cup full of coffee and balance it on the top rail of the body.

Need CDL and must like traveling. Don't have to be mechanically inclined, we can teach you.


----------



## DWittenbreder (Jan 5, 2007)

*Interested!!!!*

Please e-mail me your contact info. I live in Pa., have class A, and used to be a mechanic for tree Co. in NJ. who have a lightning loader. Interested in the details of the job!!!


----------



## DWittenbreder (Jan 5, 2007)

*more info.*

Forgot to mention that I am currently a tractor/trailer driver so I have some experience being on the road. Can furnish resume. Thanks!


----------



## DWittenbreder (Jan 5, 2007)

*E-mail address*

[email protected]


----------



## Groundie30 (Jan 5, 2007)

Please email me about the job. [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Jan 5, 2007)

this sounds tempting, whats the pay?

Class B w/air end


----------



## LightningLoader (Jan 8, 2007)

I've forwarded all your comments to the sales manager. He'll be contacting those interested shortly.


----------



## DWittenbreder (Jan 14, 2007)

*job opening*

Did you guys hire someone? Have not heard anything as of yet.


----------



## LightningLoader (Jan 15, 2007)

Boss is out this morning, but I'll check when he gets back in. Thought he e-mailed a job description out to everyone on here.


----------



## DWittenbreder (Jan 26, 2007)

*no reply!!!!*

well still no email or anything. guess this job was just a bunch of smoke???


----------

